# Streamlining US IRS, the final step



## aeolion (May 6, 2014)

Is this all correct?

I will mail the questionnaire, three delinquent 1040s, each with paper-clip-attached FBARS, 1116s, and 8938s, to the Streamlined center at Austin, all in one package, with "Streamlined" written at the top of the first page of each 1040. These go to the special Austin Streamlined address.

The current year will be mainstream. Because an 8938 cannot be attached to an electronic file, this year's 1040, plus attached 1116 and 8938, will be mailed to the regular IRS Austin Address.

I will electronically file 7 FBARs, six delinquent and one current.

Then it will be over? For a year. 

aeolion


----------



## aeolion (May 6, 2014)

I posted this about 20 hours ago, and it sort of crashed as i did it, but it somehow showed up on the list. But there was only one view, probably mine. I will try this to see if it is visible.

As for my post, you guys do your taxes and all this is old hat. I have not filled out a single form since the 1989 tax year. I am afraid I might have missed something dreadful.

aeolion


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It sounds like you've got your bases covered here. If you've missed anything major, they will "be in touch." They don't normally send out the SWAT teams and haul you off in cuffs until after they've asked their questions and given you a chance to correct any mistakes on the forms.

The main thing is that you give it a genuine "good faith" effort and aren't knowingly withholding or hiding anything.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

If it's any consolation, taxes and the IRS aren't particularly special. You're probably (hopefully unknowingly) breaking about 6 laws right now. 

All you can do is do the best you can.


----------



## aeolion (May 6, 2014)

Thanks BBC and Bev,

It's all in the mail or uploaded. We had a little party to celebrate.

aeolion


----------



## Out (Mar 8, 2012)

Bevdeforges said:


> It sounds like you've got your bases covered here. If you've missed anything major, they will "be in touch." They don't normally send out the SWAT teams and haul you off in cuffs until after they've asked their questions and given you a chance to correct any mistakes on the forms.
> 
> The main thing is that you give it a genuine "good faith" effort and aren't knowingly withholding or hiding anything.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Very very infrequent that they make criminal cases of any kind against anyone making even a mostly above board effort to comply. I won't say 'never' because never say never but pretty much, never. 

To get to that level, there has to be significant sums of money involved and aggressive strategies used to cheat... and even a lot of them stay civil. The only exception to this is if you're involved with some sort of tax protestor movement, but that's a different discussion. Them, they go after. 

If you're trying to comply, sleep well. There are no SWAT teams on the way. My own personal experiences with them have been surprisingly positive.


----------

